

SOL - $300 solar powered Ubuntu laptop - IgorPartola
http://solaptop.com/

======
stephengillie
The laptop looks pretty cool. I like the ruggedized trim, even though I'm not
sure it's more rugged than a thinkpad.

That site is way slick though.

Unfortunately the site was too slick for me to find much in the way of specs.
I gather it'll use an Intel CPU, which makes me wonder about power usage -- is
the solar panel on the back enough to power the laptop in direct sunlight? How
long to fully charge if it's off?

------
JohnTHaller
More details on Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/109344265064351301756/posts/bZwduor7...](https://plus.google.com/109344265064351301756/posts/bZwduor754a)

